# Spain Bank Account without NIE, just EU Passport ?



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Are there any Banks in Spain that will Open an account
with an EU Passport and ID ?

I don't have a NIE number.

Cheers!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Sabadell will - they did mine


----------



## globalcitizen99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Great! Thanks! Are they a decent bank with exchange rates ?

Cheers mate!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I use Currency Fair to transfer money (other companies are available)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

globalcitizen99 said:


> Are there any Banks in Spain that will Open an account
> with an EU Passport and ID ?
> 
> I don't have a NIE number.
> ...


most will still open a non-resident account without a NIE


that said - it's easy enough to get one, so why not just bite the bullet? 

at some stage you'll need one for sure


----------

